

Hey, Twitter, here’s this one thing you should fix - dzedajs
http://internets.dzedajs.lv/hey-twitter-heres-this-one-thing-you-should-f-65971

======
dzedajs
This is about how twitter handles mentions made by private accounts. My point
is that there is a room for improvement!

